# Topics > Agriculture >  Ida, intelligent dairy farmer’s assistant, Connecterra BV, Amsterdam, Holland

## Airicist

Developer - Connecterra BV

----------


## Airicist

Connecterra: Using AI to give nature a voice

Published on Jan 18, 2018




> Meet Connecterra, a start-up using machine learning to help dairy farmers keep their cows healthy and make their farms more efficient.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Got AI? Connected Cows, Artificial Intelligence, Your Milk"
"Cow Fitbits" and artificial intelligence are coming to the dairy farm, but some farmers aren't impressed.

by Drew Harwell
April 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Ida - Steve's smart assistant on the farm

 Jun 14, 2022

----------

